# Open track at Medora Avenue Raceway in Portage Indiana



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Going to have the track on from 11am until about 5 or 6.A new racer purle66bu wants to come out sunday and check things out so if anyone eles wants to drop by you are welcome to.No lunch served no charge so any of you guys that normally don't come out to race just want to come by and do some runnin just come by.:wave:


----------



## Gearhead19 (Jan 23, 2015)

ill be by for a little bit :thumbsup:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

I may be there with a few others


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Cant Wait..be nice to meet some of you guys and find out how slow our stuff really is


----------



## fast old man (Jan 18, 2014)

Count me in.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*open track races*

ok it was open track but we ran 3 races 1st up fat tire on 20 volts

1st rick 86
2nd sam 83
3rd pat 80
4th jeff 79
5th Darrell 78
6th brian z 77
7th chris 75
8th john s 72
9th dennis 69


next fat tirs on 18 volts

1st sam 84
2nd rick 84
3rd pat 79
4th jeff 79
5th Darrell 77
6th brian z 76
7th john s 76
8th chris 76
9th dennis 75


hot rods 

1st rick 73
2nd pat 71
3rd Darrell 69
4th john s 69
5th sam 64
6th dennis 59

ty for having us over. :wave:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Looks like some great battles down through the field. Go Sam! Tough to beat Rick on his home track!


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

honda27 said:


> ok it was open track but we ran 3 races 1st up fat tire on 20 volts
> 
> 1st rick 86
> 2nd sam 83
> ...


Thanks for posting that and not bad for a newbie with a borrowed car...wait till i bring my own stuff we will see how bad i really do!!:freak:

Thank you Rick for having my wife and I over today and lending me stuff cus mine aint right. was a blast and i will be back!! Very nice meeting and putting faces to all of you

Last place Dennis


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks Rick for a little play time today. We should have also run a Lifelike race with the cars we were playing with. Good run Sam in the fat tire win.


----------

